# AMI and Navigation components



## myoldmetal (Aug 7, 2007)

I just bought a used Q7 and wanna add the AMI and navi to my MMI system. I was told A6 and A8 components are the same. Anyone know of this for sure? If so, anyone have any parts you wanna sell me for my retrofit?


----------

